# Pay attention to your syringe



## Illtemper (Jan 26, 2013)

I never had this happen before and figured I'd share.. Anytime I load up for an injection I always look in the syringe to make sure everything looks good and nothing out of the ordinary. Well today I loaded up the dart and in the syringe was small, very small things floating. After looking closely it turns out pieces of the rubber stopper had shaved off and got into the needle which in turn got sucked right into the syringe. I dont know if that would cause an infection but I know i would not want that just sitting in my body..... Now I guess that's gonna happen as I cut my trt dose down and the bottle lasts twice as long.. Luckily this was at the end of the vial anyways so I aborted that shot and loaded and new one with the fresh vial, nothing floating in this one.

As I said, just thought I'd share since It was new to me..


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 26, 2013)

good advise, i have never thought to look


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

Good eyes, Mate. Nice save.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2013)

what are you drawing with? Might wanna switch to say a 23g and heat the oil up real good to prevent total destruction of the stopper... You should see my jug of TPP.. The thing is mangled lol


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> what are you drawing with? Might wanna switch to say a 23g and heat the oil up real good to prevent total destruction of the stopper... You should see my jug of TPP.. The thing is mangled lol




I used to draw with an 18ga   stopped for this very reason


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah pieces of rubber in your ass cant be good....


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 26, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> yeah pieces of rubber in your ass cant be good....



I believe they call them pieces of rubber condoms, and if you have one hanging out your ass I'm guessing Brother Bundy just left your house!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I used to draw with an 18ga   stopped for this very reason



Same here but a 20g work well.

It may also be best to transfer from bigger vials into smaller ones.


----------



## juuced (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes Maximus used to give 18ga for withdraw 
I have been asking for 21 ga instead 
18 ga is just way to big and 21 ga works just fine


----------



## g0re (Jan 27, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I believe they call them pieces of rubber condoms, and if you have one hanging out your ass I'm guessing Brother Bundy just left your house!!



Haha, but Bundy doesn't wear jimmy coats.  Or so I'm told.


----------

